# "sport compact car magazine"



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

This past months of "sport compact car magazine" just showed the new "infiniti GT-r" They say that it will come as a 07 modle in 06'.

This may or may not be old news but i guess now it is official the gtr is no longer the gtr but a fancy g35. Oh well, i guess I know what car I'm going to test drive next year!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

No different than what we suspected 2 years ago. Though a G35 with a VQ35DETT and ATESSA would be awesome.....


----------



## deadmax96 (Dec 2, 2004)

yeah I was reading up on that also......they are talking bout having different variations of the G35. pretty much how the Skylines are different from GT to GT-R. the new skyline from what Iv'e heard from a friend who works for nissan I will try and see if he can back me up on this when I see him to verify everything (don't wanna sound like an ass with missinformation) but they are going to build and sell the G35 coupe with the VQ30DET and VQ35DETT motors, pretty much if it goes through VQ30DET will be compared to the GT (RB25DET version) whereas the VQ35DETT will be compared as the GT-R (RB26DETT) power plant motors, different chasis but same body style without front airdam scopes, and i think different piping setups for the intercooler, maybe some other variations to make both models stand out. NOt sure about AWD with the VQ35DETT. am I making a little sense of this subject?? I think i might of went a little to far actually might of went over my head with this one but like I said Ima ask my friend to see if he can actually verify some of the stuff that I mentioned above. but don't take my word, so far it is just word of mouth hence forth a rumor according to websters dictionary.

but still doesn't make that much sense to me to have to sell the G35 with two different motor plants, I can understand going all out and buying the VQ35DETT, but than I can see that if you don't have the money for it just opt for the VQ30DET. at least it is still a U.S. manufactured skyline (badge already attached with the car, not aftermarket bought) than getting one shipped from japan if you have the money.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

a vq32dett would be nice. and its supposed to have an updated ATTESSA and AWD system, although ive been hearing nissan is dropping the HICAS from GT-R fame. 


and god dammit blight. quit posting the same crap all over the place.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

deadmax96 said:


> but still doesn't make that much sense to me to have to sell the G35 with two different motor plants,


Thinking back there hasnt been many cars produced by Nissan that had only one engine variant. At minimum there is usually two.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

Joel said:


> Thinking back there hasnt been many cars produced by Nissan that had only one engine variant. At minimum there is usually two.



japan was offered many different engine options for the g35. vq30de vq35de and a vq30det.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a VQ30DETT is what is being used in JGTC as they mentioned in SCC. Should be a beefy powerplant.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

chimmike said:


> a VQ30DETT is what is being used in JGTC as they mentioned in SCC. Should be a beefy powerplant.




yea most rumors are circling around a twin turboed vq30 or vq32. either one is alot more likley than the v8 people seem to think that will go in, since the R&D is already done on the vq30 from jgtc.


----------



## deadmax96 (Dec 2, 2004)

thats still a badazz car though with which ever motor they do decide to put in!!!


----------



## C33LaurelRacer (Nov 13, 2004)

tougedrifter said:


> japan was offered many different engine options for the g35. vq30de vq35de and a vq30det.


Uhhh...the G35 doesn't have a turbo over here. And the engine options that I know of are the 2.5 and the 3.5 I haven't heard of the 3.0, but that doesn't mean it isn't there...I just haven't seen it.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

C33LaurelRacer said:


> Uhhh...the G35 doesn't have a turbo over here. And the engine options that I know of are the 2.5 and the 3.5 I haven't heard of the 3.0, but that doesn't mean it isn't there...I just haven't seen it.




maybe i was mistaken, a vq25, a vq30, and a vq35 all de.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

They are probably going NA to meet the stricter emissions laws. Im sure there will be turbo kits available just like there was for the new Z


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

The 2005 G35 sedans already come with the attesa awd system as an option. It makes sense that they would eventually put it in the coupe. I don't know what they will do about engine changes but greddy offers a twin turbo kit for the VQ35. 
I was pissed that Sport Compact Car claimed that it uncovered "everything you wanted to know" about the "new GTR".
They didn't uncover a damn thing!
They gave us a picture of a G35 coupe, LHD, with a spoiler and a foreign plate on it.
the rest of the article was all speculation. 
Thanks SCC. Thanks for nothing!
At least the Tommy Kaira R33 was worth the price of the magazine.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

Kouki S14 said:


> The 2005 G35 sedans already come with the attesa awd system as an option. It makes sense that they would eventually put it in the coupe. I don't know what they will do about engine changes but greddy offers a twin turbo kit for the VQ35.
> I was pissed that Sport Compact Car claimed that it uncovered "everything you wanted to know" about the "new GTR".
> They didn't uncover a damn thing!
> They gave us a picture of a G35 coupe, LHD, with a spoiler and a foreign plate on it.
> ...



it wasnt g coupe. if you looked closely the body lines are a tad different, same with the lights and front air dams. and dont expect the gtr to look a whole lot different. the r34 models had minor changes from trim level to trim level.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

I didn't notice until you said something, but the rear fenders start widening from the doors instead of 3 inches from the wheelwells. I had noticed the front bumper but I just dismissed it. I don't see anything different about the lights. Oh well, wish they had some hard facts for us though.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

Kouki S14 said:


> I didn't notice until you said something, but the rear fenders start widening from the doors instead of 3 inches from the wheelwells. I had noticed the front bumper but I just dismissed it. I don't see anything different about the lights. Oh well, wish they had some hard facts for us though.



as final design, its either going to be it or its not. but as far as engine wise, ghosn himself has mentioned use of either a twinturboed vq32 or vq30.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

can you explain what kind of motors the vq32 and vq30 are? v8 L6? i don't know too much about them.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

Vega said:


> can you explain what kind of motors the vq32 and vq30 are? v8 L6? i don't know too much about them.



3.0 and 3.2 litre v6's.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

Yeah, they are basically de-stroked versions of the current engine the VQ35DE. I personally think the 3.2 would be the best choice.


----------

